# Question about water changes



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey All,
I need your advise on the topic of water changes. How do you guys do it?

Do you just match TDS? Do you also match GH? 

Do you add conditioners if you mix with tap?

Any advise would be useful. I got TB and CRS in the tank.

My process as of this week is:
-100% RO sitting at room temp for afew hrs
-Match TDS with Mosura Mineral Plus 
-Scoop of Mosura Earth Powder (boosts gh) I do not test GH of water, only put a scoop for 15L/ out of 50L tank. (I add 15L, remove about 10L, 5L evap)
-Scoop of Mosura Rich Water
-Scoop of Mosura BT-9

Drip over 24hrs 2 drops/sec


----------

